# GCSE, AS and A Level thread 2015



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Just did the biology IGCSE paper today, and had to say it wasn't all too bad when I recieved the paper. I thought I might have done badly :O
Chemistry on Thursday, better get some cramming XD

So how are you guys finding the exam season?


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv
How did chemistry go? My brother did a GCSE paper today and he said it was fairly awful.

So far I've done AS & A2 physics EMPAs (not sure how they went, hopefully pretty well); Mechanics 3 (went better than expected, hoping for 71/75); Further Pure 1 (went great, hoping for 75 or 74/75); and General Studies unit 1 (boring as fuck... I hate the school for making me do it).
I'm glad it's gone well so far, but I can't get complacent. It would be utter shit if I missed my uni offer.


----------



## RendingTempest (Apr 29, 2015)

GCSEs and A levels bring back bleak memories...


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

I recognize that the terms have something to do with
secondary education in the UK, but I don't know much
more beyond that. Could someone walk me through
this?


----------



## RendingTempest (Apr 29, 2015)

DouglasMl said:


> I recognize that the terms have something to do with
> secondary education in the UK, but I don't know much
> more beyond that. Could someone walk me through
> this?


Basically put:
GCSE stands for General Certificate of Secondary Education and are taken by people who are between 14 and 16 years old (Years 10 and 11). You could say that they are important stepping stones if you want to get a job (Most employers ask for 5 GCSEs) or continue studying (Going on to A levels).
GCSEs are graded A*-G and U (Unclassified)
-higher tier exams leads to grades A*-D
-foundation tier exams leads to grades C-G

AS/A Levels qualifications in Years 12 and 13, after completing their GCSEs. However, adults can take them too.
You study AS/A levels at your school sixth form or further education college. AS Levels count at half of an A Level and generally take a year to complete where as A levels take two years to complete. They're grading A*-E.

AS/A Levels are needed if you're applying to university or college, A and AS levels earn the following UCAS points. (UCAS points are a way for universities to find out what students are capable of academically).:


*Grade**A Level**AS Level*A*140N/AA12060B10050C8040D6030E4020

Hope this helped


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Well done everyone who did GCSEs!!!  No matter what your grades are, you did your very best and that is all that matters.

(I got 8*s, 3as and 1b)


----------



## PoloniumCyanide (Aug 17, 2015)

Congratulations everyone, whether you got the grades you wanted or not, be proud that you got through it! 

Remember that you've got so much raw potential, a lot of you are probably bursting to find out/prove who you are and what you want to do and be, and perhaps that's even being encouraged, but if this is not too presumptuous, I just want to say don't rush to restrict yourself, anddon't panic if you don't know what you want, or didn't get what you wanted, just absorb everything and let your passions and curiosities guide you, you might be surprised at what you find!


----------

